
Nikola Motor receives over $2.3B in pre-orders for its electric truck - csdfg7856
http://www.thinkerspost.com/2016/11/nikola-motor-receives-over-23-billion.html
======
_tulpa
Jesus Christ that article is terrible, really that entire site is cancer.

Just in case you were interested in the actual news, which was news back in
June, here's an article that isn't shit:
[http://www.autoblog.com/2016/06/13/nikola-motor-preorder-
ele...](http://www.autoblog.com/2016/06/13/nikola-motor-preorder-electric-
semi-truck-2-billion/)

Edit: They're claiming 2.3B in pre-orders counting the total price of the
truck (not the deposits), and since they made that claim they've switched from
LNG to hydrogen which is kindof a problem considering the availability of
hydrogen vs LNG. The deposits are 100% refundable though.

------
mparlane
I guess they saw how well Tesla were doing with their name choice.

------
mdrzn
They received 7000 pre-orders, for $1500 each, for a total of about $10500.
The article title is misleading, but I guess it is to promote the Nikola Motor
company.

If Tesla said "We had 400k pre-orders for a total of $2B" everybody would have
said the same thing.

~~~
pdq
You mean $10.5 MM, not $10,500.

~~~
mdrzn
Yup, sorry, something seemed off. Can't edit it tho.

------
opvasger
"Nikola" Motors... "Java" Script.

------
roflchoppa
"Fake" news? Although to touch on the low battery output, I assume these
trucks are to be used for end-of-trip deliveries....

------
CalRobert
"1,200 Miles range 320 kWh Battery"

"320 kw battery pack"

Good to know they expect to do 1,200 mph.

The ignorance of basic units is appalling. Though really, it's kind of dumb to
have a unit which is joules per second times hours...

~~~
typetypetype
The kw is the max power rating, not a constant output.

~~~
CalRobert
I realize my comment was unnecessarily glib, but if they're talking about
2000hp output then that would be closer to 1500 kw, presumably.

~~~
typetypetype
The battery pack is just part of the power. It seems like its primarily a
natural gas powered vehicle.

------
unicornporn
> Never plug-in – Turbine charges batteries automatically while driving

Can somebody knowledgeable please explain. Are they really saying this vehicle
recharges faster than it is depleting by using a built in turbine?

~~~
revelation
It says H2 on the side so I assume thats their hydrogen fuel cell.

------
qwerty12qwerty
Assuming, only 500 HP are needed during driving, the battery pack will last
only 50 min or so. Then how's the range 1200 miles?

Am I missing something?

~~~
iamgopal
500 is peak output, usually for sustain cruising speed only about 10% power
needed, only to overcome friction.

------
dovdov
So... 3 trucks.

------
kylebenzle
Can an entire company be vaporware?

